# Help with Duplex Scan of Renal Artery Code.



## johnathan (Jun 7, 2011)

What code used to do Color Flow Velosity in the Kidneys is the equivilent of 93325 used with Echocardiography?  Is it included in 76770?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 8, 2011)

93975/76


----------

